# Anyone interested in a Jerzy Drozd 5 semi hollow?



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's an awesome one for sale used. I've never seen one of these particular types used. If I thought I could do an instrument like this justice I'd snap it up. Heck, I could just buy it hand hang it on the wall as artwork, it's so beautiful!

Jerzy Drozd Legend V "Maple/Ebony" 35" Scale 5 string Bass w/case - $2999.00


----------



## Divinehippie (Apr 14, 2012)

damn that thing looks killer! you're right, it could easily hang on a wall and look awesome. although if i was guna pay ~3k for a bass i would sure as hell play the fuck out of it xD. also thanks for the website, never been there and they have an interesting selection of basses. a good way to kill some time fore sure!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> damn that thing looks killer! you're right, it could easily hang on a wall and look awesome. although if i was guna pay ~3k for a bass i would sure as hell play the fuck out of it xD. also thanks for the website, never been there and they have an interesting selection of basses. a good way to kill some time fore sure!



Yeah those things are just beautiful builds. I don't play bass much anymore, but if I did I'd snap that up. Jerzy Drozds aren't the cheapest basses in the world, but the Legend model, with the "bird" sound hole, just screams at me to get it.


----------



## Necris (Apr 14, 2012)

If this thing popped up last summer I'd probably own it.  That is honestly the lowest price I've seen a Jerzy Drozd go for.


----------



## larry (Apr 18, 2012)

that's a pretty good price for a jerzy. i've had prodigy l.e. gas for years. 
they look so comfortable to play.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I want that thing so bad, but I can't rationalize buying another 5 string. I want to get a longer scale 6 string, and that damn Drozd keeps trying to talk me out of it!


----------



## iron blast (Apr 22, 2012)

Buy this and sell your other 5 then


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2012)

iron blast said:


> Buy this and sell your other 5 then



I would, but it's a DeArmond, so I'd still be like $2799 short.


----------

